# Prime rib bacon!



## pbower089 (Feb 18, 2022)

I'm sure your first thought is 'Why.' I agree that normally there is no reason to mess up a perfectly good cut of meat. But I deal with quite a few burger cows and their loins usually get ground up too. I thought it might be a neat experiment to cure, smoke, thinly slice, then fry a prime rib. 

What are your thoughts?
Have any of you tried this?


----------



## TNJAKE (Feb 18, 2022)

Sounds reasonable to me. Post up pics of you decide to try it. Also stop by the new member section and introduce yourself!


----------



## DougE (Feb 18, 2022)

If it was just going to get ground up anyhow, what the heck. Do post up the results if you end up trying it. I guess if I were to do it, I'd debone and do what would be a beef version of Canadian bacon.


----------



## TNJAKE (Feb 18, 2022)

DougE said:


> If it was just going to get ground up anyhow, what the heck. Do post up the results if you end up trying it. I guess if I were to do it, I'd debone and do what would be a beef version of Canadian bacon.


Or buckboard even


----------



## SmokinEdge (Feb 18, 2022)

pbower089 said:


> I'm sure your first thought is 'Why.' I agree that normally there is no reason to mess up a perfectly good cut of meat. But I deal with quite a few burger cows and their loins usually get ground up too. I thought it might be a neat experiment to cure, smoke, thinly slice, then fry a prime rib.
> 
> What are your thoughts?
> Have any of you tried this?


As a pastrami it is fantastic. Out of the park good. Just need to cut it in half lengthwise in the curing phase. Good luck, whatever direction you go it will be delicious.


----------



## TNJAKE (Feb 18, 2022)

SmokinEdge said:


> As a pastrami it is fantastic. Out of the park good. Just need to cut it in half lengthwise in the curing phase. Good luck, whatever direction you go it will be delicious.


Steak pastrami? Sign me up lol


----------



## Brokenhandle (Feb 18, 2022)

I want some...is it done yet?   

Ryan


----------



## indaswamp (Feb 18, 2022)

I'd do breasola with it....but that's just me....


----------



## Sowsage (Feb 18, 2022)

I say go for it! I like ideas that are outside of the box thinking.


----------



## thirdeye (Feb 18, 2022)

Welcome and




​
I make beef bacon from brisket flat.   HERE is a post all about it. The only thing that would make me shy away from using prime rib is the fact it's leaner than anything lower on the steer.  Now prime rib jerky.....


----------



## bigfurmn (Feb 18, 2022)

Some had to be the first for everything right? Give it a shot and let’s see what happens. I’m in!!!


----------



## Sven Svensson (Feb 18, 2022)

As the kids say, “Sounds great! You go first.” I’m in for the watch on this.


----------



## SmokinAl (Feb 19, 2022)

I’m in!
Al


----------



## Bearcarver (Feb 19, 2022)

This is not much of a test.
Lots of people have done the same thing with Ground Beef.
The fact that it's from Prime Rib isn't going to change it much.
I'd just make some Awesome Burgers with it, if it's already ground, and too late to treat it with respect.

Just my 2 Piasters,
Bear


----------



## pbower089 (Feb 24, 2022)

SmokinEdge said:


> As a pastrami it is fantastic. Out of the park good. Just need to cut it in half lengthwise in the curing phase. Good luck, whatever direction you go it will be delicious.


 Pastrami sounds like another great idea for it. What's the reasoning for cutting it in half? Quicker penetration of the cure?


----------



## pbower089 (Feb 24, 2022)

thirdeye said:


> Welcome and
> View attachment 526235​
> I make beef bacon from brisket flat.   HERE is a post all about it. The only thing that would make me shy away from using prime rib is the fact it's leaner than anything lower on the steer.  Now prime rib jerky.....


Sounds tasty. I'm a huge fan of smoked corned beef brisket, which is similar in many ways to a brisket bacon. St paddy's day is coming up too. Hmmm.


----------



## pbower089 (Feb 25, 2022)

Well the experiment is under way. Thanks to everyone that chimed in. The prime rib came from a 5 year old cow that broke her leg. The briskets and tenderloins went to a friend,I saved both prime ribs, and the rest went into burger. Tried a ribeye and it was tougher than hell.

Each 'not so' prime rib was about 9 lbs. Froze one for later and cut one in half. One half is currently curing for a pastrami, and the other half is curing for a bacon.

I was hoping for a little more fat in there. It almost seems like it doesn't have enough fat for bacon but has too much for pastrami. We will see.


----------



## Bearcarver (Feb 26, 2022)

OK---Now I understand what kind of Cow you were speaking of.
I agree this is a good idea to do with it. Please Excuse my earlier comment.

Bear


----------



## Sven Svensson (Feb 26, 2022)

Wow. Seeing that picture it looks perfect for beef bacon.


----------



## texomakid (Feb 26, 2022)

So now I'm thinking on a spit, like a Gyro meat cone. Cook and slice the same as the Lamb Gyro but it would be a Prime rib gyro?


----------



## pbower089 (Mar 5, 2022)

After curing, both the bacon and pastrami went into the smoker. Bacon was pulled out before it was fully cooked and pastrami was brought up to a higher temp(I like it as a lunch meat). Both turned out tasty. I was surprised as how similar beef bacon tastes to pork bacon. Not a bad thing I guess. I didn't like that one line of connective tissue or whatever you call it that runs in the middle of the prime rib. I thought that was still pretty chewy but the bacon itself was a huge improvement to the steak I originally tried.

Overall it was a successful experiment. Would I do it again? If I wanted more bacon and less hamburger, yes. Maybe more effort than what it's worth though. I dunno.

Thanks all for the input!


----------

